# Pics -- SOTB Fall 07



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

Myron


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

Woody shows one the nets to keep malaria out of children...we sold
a bunch of sauce, each meaning a donation to buy nets!









Team T Shirts, modeled nicely...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

Friday night, we finished the salmon, got the butts on, and a party
broke out...music by the Embers, dancing by the BBQuties.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

AB was announced Friday night...it was good to walk up and get
3rd out of 59 teams.







and the dancing started.  


Rita kept our Third Place Ribbon in a somewhat safe place..





Kilted Kilby brought over peach brandy, Roadkill Grill brought over Apple Pie (the kind you drink), and pretty much everyone started bringing stuff
over.  The BBQuties were very popular, and were fed well by the teams....those that didn't bring their wives!









Woody even did a little jig...Sherri told me he looked like Ernest T, which
is what we call him, and so we had to tell him...he was a little hurt,
and then threw a rock through my van window.





did I mention a lot of men were coming around?













the color of Crystals eyes should tell you how she was feeling..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

nite falls..



and Pit Viper comes out!!!






He wanted to meet Myron, but he had already gone to the hotel.

so he hung out with an old friend





daylight breaks, and it's time to get to work..



pulled pork...thought it was good, but apparently not...not sure what the problem was...maybe just a lot of good cooks out there!









finishing the ribs..



not wild about em, but didn't feel terrible..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

chicken...





the long walk to turn in meat you're not happy with...





and my favorite pic...Abby (Kelli's daughter) was so impressed
with me getting third place Friday night, she went home and made
a shirt to wear on Saturday....it reads "Jim Morgan Rules"





that's Waiboer and Handy behind me, and Abby's brother Danny on the side.


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Cap'n. Looks like a lot of fun. And congratulations again on the fine finish. I gotta go down there some time for SOTB.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2007)

I will say, I don't always do so well in the finish, but we have a
fantastic time getting there!  At least I wasn't freaking 29th like
last year!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pictures Cappy! Can't wait until the Spring! Do you have the spring dates yet? Maybe I can get our golf outing that weekend!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like a big time Jim.  Sorry you weren't happy with all your finished product.  Is anyone ever happy with thier finished product ?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks good to me...and a lot of fun


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Jim.  With your pictorial walk through the event I felt like I was there too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome pic's Jim!!!  I'm gonna make up for my absence come April!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 2, 2007)

Great pics Jim! I see you have another hat for the pig. Darla will bring her's in the spring. Can't wait! That looked like one great time!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

mkilted said:
			
		

> Thank for the pictures I'm glad you did well



Is this Kilted Kilby?  Welcome to the forum sir.


----------



## john pen (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a good time...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 13, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> mkilted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it's freaking Kilby...he's won 4 SOTB's, and I was too busy
to spy on him this time, even though he was right next to me.
Part of his strategy is to offer you large amounts of highly
delicious alcoholic beverages during the night, but I was having
none of it.  However, one of the BBQuties did, and ended up
sleeping in his trailor!!

Mike is actually a gentleman on the circuit, helped me a lot
with stuff I had forgotten.  Wait till you see his new WSM
Rib Cooker Modification...can't say much more, cause he's
considering a patent.


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the board Mike.  Good to see you here!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 13, 2007)

Same here, Mike. Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, what a good time.. I wish we had those contests down here... Yall are blessed!!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pics Jim.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Great pic.
lol
Myron and his damned Lighter Fluid.

Hey, got any shirts left? I'll trade one of my Pit Pirate shirts for one yers if'n ya got an extra Sir. I wear a Large

Great pics and I love want ya'll are doing with them nets.

peace
mike


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 24, 2007)

it's not over yet!  pics that Blondie #2 took

sorry about the quality


Jamie from Road Kill Grill and Blondie #1




late night fun







a little more serious.





Mary Waiboer and Blondie 2 hit it off fast..





handful of happiness...





some work got done





Ernest T. Bass.


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 24, 2007)

Cappy gettin a hug from the russian and a handful from the girl on the end.  What are these girls thinkin!! 

I gotta start hanging around with Cappie more.  These other people I'm hangin with aren't working out.

Good Q! 

Jack


----------

